# Has anybody ever dehydrated beef tendons?



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I have quite a few raw beef tendons in the freezer, and I have a dehydrator. Does anybody have experience dehydrating tendons? How about trachea? Thanks!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Once a month my butcher has chicken breast big ones on sale, 1.69 a pound I get them for myself, but I use some for my dehydrator for treats for my dogs. I also use them when I know they need something to eat fast. My male has bio pucks and if I give him something to put in his tommy he does ok. So I would say yes I have also done liver:biggrin1:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The only thing I have done is liver. But I don't have a dehydrator so I do it in the oven. But I don't think it would be any different maybe just the time it would take. Go for it.

I have a question for you. What is the deal with the third picture on your sig? The butt in the air it's to funny.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I might just give it a shot!



Herzo said:


> I have a question for you. What is the deal with the third picture on your sig? The butt in the air it's to funny.


Do you mean the second picture? That was Amp gnawing on a steer head. His butt kept going up into the air every time he tugged on the meat... lol!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

In my experience the stuff you want to dehydrate should be very lean. Tendons and trachea tend to be pretty darn lean so I would assume they're fine to dehydrate!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I might just give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the second picture? That was Amp gnawing on a steer head. His butt kept going up into the air every time he tugged on the meat... lol!


Yes I did mean the second picture. That's cute.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Where do you usually get trechea and tendons for? I asked a butcher and he looked at me like i was crazy!


----------

